# Pregnant Boer Help



## pep and ivy (Jan 27, 2010)

We took our doe to a breeder in late July, after picking her up, he informed us that she would be due by the end of January, no exact date. About 5 weeks ago we noticed she was starting to bag up so we gave her the Selenium/Vit.E gel and CD&T. Then about 3 1/2 weeks ago she started to loose her mucus plug and was acting uncomfortable so we starting putting her in a kidding stall at night. Well, we are still putting her & she is still loosing the plug and her udder is huge but no kids yet. I am wondering if we gave her the Bo-Se too early. If so should we give her more? We have never had this problem before. I am attaching her udder shot that I took yesterday. Trying to wait patiently!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did the breeder see her getting bred in Aug...?

5 weeks and loosing her plug that early is normal..... if she was bred in Aug... then she is right on track..... sounds like you gave her ..all that see needs right on schedule to me... She will act uncomfortable.. they all do.. around the last month of pregnancy and get more and more uncomfy ....as time becomes closer.... :hug: 
Putting her in the kidding pen... is wise ...as you don't have an exact date.....if the weather is decent... let her out during the day and keep an eye on her.... 

Looks like her bag needs to fill a little more to.... :wink: 

To me she seems OK.... keep us updated.... :wink: 

Happy Kidding.... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she will go in her old good time... sounds close -- loosing the plug that "early" is normal


----------



## pep and ivy (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply!  The breeder has over 100 head so I doubt he saw anything, just an estimate, I expect. We only have 3 boer, so we are out there interacting with them daily. She had 2 kids last Jan., but it was quick, bagging up happened the day before and we only noticed her plug about a week prior. So this year, it feels like it is taking forever. We are letting her out during the day as long as there isn't any snow on the ground (we live in Ohio.) We are just impatient, I guess. Thanks again!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

She sounds like she's doing great . . .  
Be sure to post pics of cute boer kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your so welcome.... :wink: :greengrin: 

I know the frustration of waiting..... the goats drive us to pullin our :hair: out....We worry ...and I think ...they snicker at us :laugh: saying "I am going to prolong it a little longer.... so my human friend can go loopy... :crazy:


----------



## pep and ivy (Jan 27, 2010)

Went down this morning and this is what I found, could be today or tomorrow! :leap:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow it really filled up!
You will have kids soon!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup thats what I am talking abotu when I say "sudden fill" :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow ...she did fill quickly.... what a pretty face.... babies soooon..... I love boers...Happy Kidding..... :greengrin:


----------



## pep and ivy (Jan 27, 2010)

They are here! :kidred: :kidred: 

She woke us up at 3:30am yelling her head off. We went down and took a look, and there was no amber discharge at all, still white stuff. So I stayed down there with her (Yelling goat and our dogs barking wakes up the whole house) and at about 4:45am, I noticed that she was pawing, yawning, still yelling, and VERY antsy. I stood and watched constantly and the amber stuff came. Slowly thereafter she started to push, and Doe #1 (Samey) was born at 5:22am, Doe #2 (Milley) at 5:44am, and Doe #3 sometime thereafter. 
The first doe was presented correctly, hoofs then head, Doe#2 was trying to come out head first but my husband felt around and found the hoof, but she had a good deal of trouble (this doe is bigger then the first) so his assistance really helped. We thought she was done when Doe #3 came. Doe #3 was coming out head first no movement what so ever. He felt around for a hoof, but she when she came out she was stillborn. It was so sad. :sigh: 
We do however have the other does, they are doing so well! Nursing and standing on there own already. Thanks for all of your help, but I was wondering, are there alot of cases where the third baby is stillborn? Is there a reason this could of happened? It was also a doe but looked fine. This was Our doe's (Ivy's) third time kidding and the first time she had triplets that were all fine and the second time she had twins that were both fine. I just thought I would ask!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable....congrats....... :leap: 




So sorry for your loss...


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh they are sooooo cute!!!!!!!!! Congrats on your new girls!

I don't know why you get stillborns sometimes.... it's not fun. I had my first stillborn this year and it was so sad. I'm sorry for your loss.... but at least you still have 2 adorable little girls to hold and play with.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Baby Boers are so sweet! Yours are adorable! So sorry about the stillborn


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She really got down to business didn't she?

Congrats on those adorable girls...sorry the third didn't make it.
With a stillbirth, the most common reason is because the cord detached during labor, nothing that could have been done differently if that was the case.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

We had that happen with Wildflower also. 1st buck fine, 2nd doe stillborn, 3rd doe fine. Why? Why? Why? She also had always had successful delivers in the past. So sad. I feel your sadness! :hug:


----------

